# Dear Homeless Dogs and Cats



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG, I couldn't get through the whole thing. Eyes welling and can't see...  I do know that from now on my pets will come from the shelter.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

It's hard to read with eyes welling up....sad and true


----------

